# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  SOLOSHOT, robot cameramen, SOLOSHOT Inc., San Antonio, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SOLOSHOT Inc.

"SOLOSHOT - Go Film Yourself... Automatically" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

SOLOSHOT2 - the next generation robot cameraman launch video

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> SOLOSHOT2 is the next generation of the SOLOSHOT automatic cameraman system complete with pan, tilt and camera control capabilities for zoom tracking and record on/off. automatically.

----------


## Airicist

SOLOSHOT2 - the next generation robot cameraman
from John O'Callaghan
February 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

New SOLOSHOT 2 | SpinOut at Harris Hill Raceway 

 Published on Mar 13, 2014




> SOLOSHOT automatically keeps your camera pointed at you. 
> Thanks to Michael for the awesome driving!

----------


## Airicist

RC Racing filmed by New SOLOSHOT 2 

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> SOLOSHOT automatically keeps your camera pointed at you.

----------


## Airicist

SOLOSHOT2 Robot Cameraman Films Porsche

 Published on Mar 31, 2014




> SOLOSHOT2 is the next generation of the SOLOSHOT automatic robot cameraman system complete with pan, tilt and camera control capabilities for zoom tracking and record on/off.

----------


## Airicist

SOLOSHOT2 Urban 

 Published on Nov 2, 2014




> SOLOSHOT automatically keeps your camera pointed at you.

----------


## Airicist

SOLOSHOT - Join the Robot Revolution 

 Published on Nov 7, 2014




> SOLOSHOT the Robot Cameraman automatically keeps your camera pointed at you.

----------


## Airicist

SOLOSHOT2 | Join The Robot Revolution!
September 17, 2015




> SOLOSHOT automatically keeps your camera pointed at you. Pan, tilt, zoom, record control, DSLR photo burst, time-lapse and even Astro Tracking. Free firmware updates and more accessories coming soon!

----------


## Airicist

SOLOSHOT3 + Optic65 | Tracking High Speed RC Race Boats

Published on Aug 7, 2017





> Shot on SOLOSHOT3 + Optic65 @ 1080p30.  SOLOSHOT3 gives anyone the freedom to shoot high-quality video without relying on a cameraman. SOLOSHOT3 automatically pans, tilts and zooms to track all your moves.

----------

